# mv montrose



## whale catcher (Jan 31, 2008)

looking for info on mv montrose think she sank in canada


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
What year are we talking about, lots of ships named Montrose.
Cheers.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Is this the one you want. id 5613946. Built 1939 as HERTA MAERSK bt Frederikshavns Vft. Grt 1890. renamed 1941 MONTROSE. wrecked 60.57N/45.40W/ 6/7/1942. (Ivigut-Boston)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The following may be the vessel you are looking for.

Extracted from the CD book Louis Dreyfus - A group fleets history.

MONTROSE (3) (1961 - 1963) refrigerated.
O.N. 302620. 4,993g. 2,646n. 7,185d. 440' 0" x 58' 8" x 24' 4½"
5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1500mm) Gotaverken type oil engine by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Newcastle. 6,300bhp. 17kts.
23.9.1960: Launched by Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 386) for Montship Lines Ltd., (Buries Markes Ltd., managers), London. 
30.3.1961: Completed.
30.7.1962: Whilst on a voyage from Marseilles to Chicago with general cargo, suffered collision damage and sank in the Detroit River. 
4.11.1962: Refloated and docked for discharge and inspection upon which vessel was declared a compromised total loss. 
1963: Sold to Skibs AS Hilda Knudsen, (Christian Haaland, manager), Norway, repaired and renamed CONCORDIA LAGO. 
1979: Sold to Triton Maritime Ltd., Greece. 
1982: Renamed LAGO.
16.5.1982: Departed from Colombo enroute to Karachi. 
7.10.1982: Arrived at Gadani Beach for demolition. 
17.11.1982: Tawakkal Ltd., commenced work


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi BILL i have just been going through my old photo box today and found photo of the Montrose which sank in the river in Canada do you want a copy of it sam2182sw


----------

